# Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

You never siece to amaze me. I think its amazing, the font is crazy good but i little hard to read. But besides that i love it.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank you. I just removed the scanlines. One thing that lets it down is, I got the picture from the Pride site and they surround everything with a bright orange. I had to blur the crap out of the outside to try and hide it. Overall though I think it looks okay.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh, so when you cut the image out you blur the sides?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Not always. If the edges have a bit of white on them or something, I will try and blur them.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

I've always wondered this... How do people make the background?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Brushes. I gave you links to some in the other thread. It's very easy. I'm going to make a resource thread soon.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Yea, id love to follo a guide.. im just extremly lazy to get photoshop and its keygen/crack.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

If you want to make stuff, you have to get it. Shhhhh about the keygen, crack.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Good work Ash. I really like your style. To me, the render looks a little awkward, but oh well it still looks good. The cut is a little choppy, but thats only because I friggin stared at it for like 3 mins. Very well done, nonetheless.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

very nice but theres like a layer over the render
i think thats a brush layer and it takes away from the sig


----------

